# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  502 Bad Gateway

## RoadToRecovery

Every thread link on the board leads to a blank page that says 502 Bad Gateway.

----------


## Necrosaro

I got it a couple times....when I got it I just tryed it again and it worked. Seems like there is the odd problem with the server.

----------


## D7M

clear your cache, always works for me.

----------


## lovbyts

> clear your cache, always works for me.


I do the same and it helps most of the time but I think it's also a server issue sometime and you just have to give it 5+ minutes. I know, it's the longest 5 minutes of your life. LOL

----------


## c-Z

> I do the same and it helps most of the time but I think it's also a server issue sometime and you just have to give it 5+ minutes. I know, it's the longest 5 minutes of your life. LOL


Agreed... I have some problems sometimes as well.... Takes a good min or two....

----------


## *Admin*

Sorry about t hat it just happens someimes wish I had an answer for why??? but let me know if it continues....

----------

